# Pressurstat on Europicolla



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone knew how to adjust this on europicolla and measure without the pressure gauge. Just messing about with mine but not sure which way to turn pressurstat.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I turned the little black serrated wheel away from the metal part to reduce the temp and pressure


----------

